# Orange Tarmac Comp 07



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could view the complete orange version of the tarmac comp? I'm really considering that option but the site just has a shot of the frame and I'd like to see the whole bike. Thanks.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i saw that too! only the little tease of a picture on the website

my team colors are orange and my teams sponsor shop stocks specialized so i'm itching to see this frame!


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

wel... it's really the same bike with the orange frame...


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I was wondering about the seat and so forth.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

BAM









and if you want the full 3mb 4960 x 3260 picture i've got it here, just click the download button on the right to get the full resolution version

https://picasaweb.google.com/mpbowyer/Tarmac/photo#5021060725572693906


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks so much. I'm going to be ordering one in the next month or two and can't wait.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32889&page=7


----------

